# A little ticked off



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

I have to say I am not a subscriber to WineMaker Magazine. Sorry for that right off the bat.


But I was considering to enter in a wine in their annual contest. And there is not enough country wine classes listed. If anyone can look, what do you think Class 44 is? Is that flower/vegetable wine or is it flower/vegetable mead?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it have honey? If so, it is mead or metheglin or melomel. If no honey, not mead.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

well it doesn't say. there's a listing of categories, and flower/veggie is packed between some other mead category and herb/spice mead.





But the point is, there's no class for flower/petal/herb WINE..... Or Herb/Spice WINE... Ya know?








I think kit wines are put too high on a pedestal in that magazine. It's a good magazine for people who make kit wines, but I have never really gotten much out of the issues I've gotten my hands on. Sorry, my review - I hope I don't hurt anyone's feelings by saying so. It's very thin for it's price, but I'm cheap, so I know it's probably just me who thinks so.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 11, 2005)

Some of the issues are very thin, like the last one, but some are really great. Unfortunately, it is the best one out there and they focused on the main stream while they built their base of subscribers. I am hoping that they will start expanding their articles. I personally would like to understand more about the chemistry going on.


As an aside, everything is perspective. I always felt they did not spend enough time on kit wines, until recently.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

medpretzel, I make my living making the shiny white paper that magazine is printed on, please see if you can swing a subscription...for me


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

I will try... Maybe one day, when I'm rich and famous... hehehe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I was suppossed to be rich by now, but it didn't work out as planned, so please buy the magazine...LOL


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

That would be easier said than done, Stinkie.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

me getting rich or you buying the magazine??...lol..I know the me getting rich one didn't pan out.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Martina, if I send you all my issues to read, will you send them back when ever you have read them all cover to cover?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

No, no, Glenvall. That is sooooo sweet of you, but I know me. I'd forget to send them back. It'd just be a disaster, and you'd end up being ticked off with me.





I guess I won't send in my mumwine this year since I have no clue as to which category it should go in. Ah, that will help my change-purse!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

There is always another county fair every year!


----------

